# Samba and Windows 3.11 - any simple LANMAN replacements?

## radio_flyer

Seriously  :Smile: 

I've been running Gentoo since 2003, but before that I ran a number of PCs, all the way back to my TRS-80, VIC-20 and C-64 from nearly four decades ago. And believe it or not, I can still run all the code I wrote and most of the apps I bought for those systems TODAY on my Gentoo box, courtesy of VICE and xtrs. I also have complete images of my long-gone MS PCs, from DOS 6.22 days, through WIN3.11, all the way to Win2000 before I fled MS for good, still running fine as VMWare machines. Why? Why not!

However, the latest samba 4.11 upgrade momentarily took out my ability to map my Gentoo host to the Windows machines until I added 'min protocol = LANMAN2' to smb.conf. (It's all local firewalled home network with a minimal mapped home directory and no rogue users, so the security risk is low.) But it does appear that LANMAN is on the way out in samba. Is there any other simple LANMAN server out there, or am I going to have to eventually create an overlay for samba in order to keep Win3.11 connected to the wider world  :Smile: 

----------

